# type of pellet gun



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

just want to see what is the favorite :bop:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Although I shoot a .177 springer the most,,,I voted for the .22 as the one gun choice.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

While I shoot .177 springers too, I vote none of the above. My next air rifle WILL be a .357 PCP. :sniper:


----------

